# My first yak “fish story”



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, it had to happen, happens to everybody right??
I fell out of the yak today!

Here’s how my day progressed. A little long, sorry.
Launched somewhere in the county this morning before daylight chasing stripers like somebody else I know…daylight feeding frenzy was an underwater event so we didn’t get much of a chance at surface feeding fish.

After daylight I went speck hunting, I was trolling a jerk bait behind me as I crossed the bay when it suddenly bowed up, after a short battle I boated a lil striper about 12-13” long, cool…got the iPhone out of the WATERPROOF case, snapped a photo released to fight another day.

Continued fishing and only caught a small under slot speck, headed home. I had hooked and lost a nice bass from the lake I live on, so after a brief rest, I hopped in the yak headed to the same spot I lost the bass a few days ago. Feeling cocky, I didn’t take the time to put my phone in the WATERPROOF case.

I had fished for about an hour, throwing a zoom horny toad skipping it over the grass and then swimming it under the surface in the open holes. Made a cast and was retrieving it alongside the grass when BOOM! Surface exploded and when I felt weight I jacked her up!

She immediately headed for the bottom and the weeds but I managed to horse her around the 1st weed bed…then she dove into the weeds right by the yak, so here I am up to my arm pits digging through the weeds following my line down to the end hoping to feel a fish…she was still there. I felt for her mouth, wedged my hand in and pulled her and 15# of muck into the kayak w/ me. She weighed just over 8# on my boga grip, I got my phone, snapped a couple of pics and released her.

I fished about: 10 more minutes, that’s when it happened. For some reason, I leaned too far to my left and couldn’t recover and ass-over-apple cart I went, water was only knee deep and I only lost a small braid of braid scissors BUT…my phone was ruined…I didn’t even try it till later after I got home…nothing, DEAD!

So, that’s my fish story, gone were the pics. of the striper and the 8# bass.

Worse thing is it’s my work phone and I have to tell my boss I fell out of a kayak with it in my pocket. Not looking forward to that, good thing is…no one can call me to yell at me about it, Lol.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Dang bud. Happens to the best of us. Try the rice trick on ur phone.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Bummer! I've lost tons of items off my yak...it sucks! Glad you weren't out in the middle of the bay. 

What yak you fishing out of? I've might of seen you north of oyster pile this morning?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

chaps said:


> Bummer! I've lost tons of items off my yak...it sucks! Glad you weren't out in the middle of the bay.
> 
> What yak you fishing out of? I've might of seen you north of oyster pile this morning?


 Hey Chaps, it's a 10' perception.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Dang bud. Happens to the best of us. Try the rice trick on ur phone.


 Forgot about that, I'll give it a try.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Forgot about that, I'll give it a try.



There's a bunch of options. The dryer works just as good as rice! 

Iphones are pretty easy to take apart and rubbing alcohol will fix all of the issues. 

Tons and tons of YouTube videos showing disassembly and assembly. Check it out. 

Awesome story though. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin you were anyone else, I would doubt your 8lb'r story.....hahaha sorry fer the luck but glad you got some fish and are getting a hang of the yak!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

First, battery out. Take the phone apart with a eyeglass screwdriver. Put the parts on the back of out style tv or cable box..on the vents. Leave it there till the next morning. Put it back together and place a call.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry about your phone, thanks for the report and hang in there.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jason said:


> Ifin you were anyone else, I would doubt your 8lb'r story.....hahaha sorry fer the luck but glad you got some fish and are getting a hang of the yak!


 Thanks Jason.

I might speed a bit, fudge on my taxes & run the occasional country stop sign...but I DO NOT lie about the fish weights/length that is a sign of bad character, Lol.

It was the 2nd time I hooked her in 2-3 days.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Now for the rest of the story Bruce, What kind of yak did ya get, and do you fish as often as you did in your boat? Hope ya work something out with your phone, they ain't cheap.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac1109 said:


> Now for the rest of the story Bruce, What kind of yak did ya get, and do you fish as often as you did in your boat? Hope ya work something out with your phone, they ain't cheap.


 Hi Mac

I'm using a forum members 10 ft. perception. I haven't bought one yet, I like the PA Angler, but I also really see the need for a reverse (NATIVE). The fish I've caught pull me around and it's not easy to fight a fish and the yak at the same time.

No, not fishing anywhere close to as much when I had a boat, about 1/5th the time.

The phone, I had to listen to HR tell me it's my responsibility, yadda yadda...then they sent me a new phone.

I've got to get me something waterproof.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

For help in the future, I found a waterproof bag phone bag at dicks that lets you use the phone and take pictures while its in it. It comes with a carabiner that i just hook it to my seat.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I have personally rolled just about every kayak on the market except for a 14'PA hobie ... knock on wood. Hahaha I know the feeling all to well for some reason I have it in my head that kayaks are stable and when I think it wont roll is exactly when it does hahaha never fails, it sucks but its funny at the same time.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Thanks Jason.
> 
> I might speed a bit, fudge on my taxes & run the occasional country stop sign...but I DO NOT lie about the fish weights/length that is a sign of bad character, Lol.
> 
> It was the 2nd time I hooked her in 2-3 days.


A truthful fishermen now I know ur lieing hahaha


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Look at all of the folks in the USA who lean to the LEFT.*

Lots of them need to dump for all the dumping they've done on the USA.


----------

